# Shotguns Offshore



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

We do a lot of topwater fishing for yellerfin on our vessel, and the past few trips, the flyers have been thick around whatever rigs we were on. As well as the small (less than 4 pound) blackfin. And it got me to thinkin, how much fun would it be to sit on the bow and shoot blackfin and flyers as if they were skeet or birds? Has anyone ever heard of this being done?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes my buddy used to shoot flyers and dip them out of the water and rig them for trolling


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

many a times have i thought about doing it...


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Never tried it, But is sounds like a blast.:letsdrink


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've heard of it but never tried it.........


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds fun , but i will bet you that if you start cracking off shots around a oil rig , homeland security will be on you with a gun ship as soon as they could get out there. Not to mention that you might "shoot you eye out" ............lol :letsdrink


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

try to shoot them with slugs and see how well you do


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (11/7/2007)*try to shoot them with slugs and see how well you do


now that's just retarded.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know about shooting guns on fish....(sounds like fun though)....there is a few guide sevices that you can shoot with a bow for flying asian carp....http://www.worldhuntinggroup.com/guideservices.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEIu4l4mNVQ&eurl=http://www.worldhuntinggroup.com/guideservices.htm


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

The "Good Ole Boys" on the outdoor channel shoot them with Bow and Arrow fishing rigs - shoot em and retrieve em without ever getting wet. It is amazing how many they hit, but you gotta be fast.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

It does sound like alot of fun!!:letsdrink As long you are not in State waters.


----------

